# SNDF shutting down??



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got an e-mail from Marcus Breece, I had inquired about some availability, and this was his response ( I hope he dosnt mind me sharing his email response). Has anybody else heard this? I searched and couldnt find this discussed anywhere.

Sorry for the slow reply. I am closing down my warehouse and only 
keeping a few frogs
at my house. I don't have any pairs left for sale. Several months ago I was 
selling off all my breeding pairs.

If I should decide to sell my keepers I will let you know.

Thanks;

Marcus Breece
SNDF
(954) 540-6489


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh no! That doesn't sound good. Who else imports pumilio?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

He no longer imports O. pumilio, but resales handpicked established imports.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> He no longer imports O. pumilio, but resales handpicked established imports.


Thanks for clarifying that. I feel like many of the pumilio available come from him. Makes me wonder what will happen to them in the hobby.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Marcus provided a service, he handpicked pumilio from the importers and then qt'd, medicated, and properly sexed them. Part of the reason so many of the successful breeding pairs came from him is that he was taking the appropriate steps to ensure their long term health. Secondly, the 'pairs' he sold, were indeed pairs with rare exception. This is why you see so many offspring with SNDF lineage.

In the last few years some hobbyists started buying directly from the importers and doing this process themsleves, then selling their extras, sometimes at a profit. At the same time some adventageous flippers began buying from the importers and telling everyone they were medicating, qt'ing etc, but in reality they weren't. These flippers were able to offer the public great prices and the public gladly accepted, largely without asking the right questions or being appropriately skeptical.

I would speculate this certainly took a chunk of the market away fom Marcus and that certainly factored into his departure. Its unfortunate, as I saw Marcus as someone who did things right and I always had great experiences with him. Its unfortunate he is no longer in business.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Daleo said:


> I feel like many of the pumilio available come from him. Makes me wonder what will happen to them in the hobby.


Hopefully impress upon people the importance of commitment and proper long-term care and management of the frogs we already have in the hobby. Constant importation and access to animals from wild populations creates a false sense of safety and security when it comes to the status of a frog in the hobby, causing people to think they are more established than they actually are. The presence of lots of WC frogs doesn't equate security--do a search for the availability of F2 pumilio and see how many people are actually working with them with any decent level of success after the initial wave of _"New frogs! New frogs! New frogs!"_ fades away.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

awww, what a bummer. 

I inquired about a pair of Solarte and he said he had one pair available. If only I had $. This must be one of the pairs he will be getting rid of.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

This also does not mean the pumilio are going to stop coming in, correct?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

The pumilio will still be imported.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Detrick105 said:


> The pumilio will still be imported.


So then...."Thanks for clarifying that. I feel like many of the pumilio available come from him. Makes me wonder what will happen to them in the hobby."

Just means the pumilio will be purchased from someone else and either the purchaser will have to do the work or another person will step in to buy up the frogs to QT, treat, and resell.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

So what about all those cool auratus that only he brought in? Who now?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Everyone should be testing their frogs anyhow, and not just relying on some else to do it for them. Marcus IS a GREAT GUY, it suck's that he won't be doing this anymore. Marcus just hand picks the pumilio that come in, then treats them accordingly, then after being treated, he resells them.
Steve


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> So what about all those cool auratus that only he brought in? Who now?


"


Blue_Pumilio said:


> He no longer imports O. pumilio, but resales handpicked established imports.


"

Was that still happening anyway? Seems like it has just been pumilio lately that were obtained through another importer. Someone else will have to fill that role.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I understand:
Marcus used to be the only importer from Panama. For whatever reason, he lost his connection and that connection was pick up by Stickly Reptiles. The problem is Strickly doesn't do the QT and medicating that Marcus did. Marcus was left to cherry pick frogs from them and treat them like he originally did with his imports.
My guess is that his margin is no longer big enough to stay in business.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Just means the pumilio will be purchased from someone else and either the purchaser will have to do the work or another person will step in to buy up the frogs to QT, treat, and resell.


To my knowledge, Marcus has not directly imported in a number of years.
Strictly Reptiles has been the main importer for quite some time.
There are many people here in Florida that purchase and resell these frogs.
Some people, who have a good relationship with Strictly, get a heads up when new frogs come in and can cherry pick the lot.
Chances are the first person to list new frogs for sale from the imports, has not done proper quarantine and treatment.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Confused. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/91354-pumilio-pairs-more.html


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

mydumname said:


> ""
> 
> Was that still happening anyway? Seems like it has just been pumilio lately that were obtained through another importer. Someone else will have to fill that role.


A while ago I had talked to him and he said that the three auratus in the auratus page banner were being bred and when there were sufficient offspring he would begin selling them. I've always had a hard time understanding him over the phone so I couldn't tell you the names he gave them were. I think one of them was given the moniker 'Green and White' but that also had a more formal name.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, that is rather confusing to me, and rather contradictory to the e-mail recieved. I did ask specifically for pairs in the email, but that is what I see listed in his thread. So, I dunno, hopefully Marcus will chime in, though he's not on here very often. Maybe that is the last of his animals????


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

From what I understand Marcus is going to cherry pick frogs from Strictly and will still quarantine them like always. He is simply not breeding anything anymore with the exception of a couple species he is keeping at his house. I was fortunate enough to pick up some of his breeders and have them in my collection now.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> To my knowledge, Marcus has not directly imported in a number of years.
> Strictly Reptiles has been the main importer for quite some time.
> There are many people here in Florida that purchase and resell these frogs.
> Some people, who have a good relationship with Strictly, get a heads up when new frogs come in and can cherry pick the lot.
> Chances are the first person to list new frogs for sale from the imports, has not done proper quarantine and treatment.


Not sure why I was quoted....but good observation about whoever is selling them first. The other side is they could always be worse off with someone longer then just grabbing them from strictly right away...depending on.whose hands they went through.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

with the pumilios pretty sure you or i could do the same as marcus.he would pick out the frogs he liked and medicate them and sell them to the public. pretty sure he also was one of the first to pick thru strictleys stock also. 
i am not putting him down but thier are others who get the frogs and medicate and sell to the public. it als o to me seems like it helps being from that area.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

IEatBugs said:


> From what I understand Marcus is going to cherry pick frogs from Strictly and will still quarantine them like always. He is simply not breeding anything anymore with the exception of a couple species he is keeping at his house.


I dunno about that, he said he was closing his warehouse down, unless hes going to do all this from home.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I dunno about that, he said he was closing his warehouse down, unless hes going to do all this from home.


I know he is closing the warehouse down as I have been over there at least a dozen or more times this past year and a half. Marcus has said to me on more than one occasion that he will continue to work with a few of his own frogs and he will continue to hand pick pairs, quarantine and medicate them as he has in the past. Instead of being in the huge warehouse that he has, it will be done from the comfort of his home.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

When I spoke with Marcus a few months back he was explaining to me that he was going to take a long needed break. He is looking to due some traveling and work @ a frog farm he is working with. Pretty sad as I was looking for some frogs that he was working with. I'm sure he will chime in due time. 


David


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Indeed David, he will be taking a break for a while as well.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the sound of a frog farm! 



NM Crawler said:


> When I spoke with Marcus a few months back he was explaining to me that he was going to take a long needed break. He is looking to due some traveling and work @ a frog farm he is working with. Pretty sad as I was looking for some frogs that he was working with. I'm sure he will chime in due time.
> 
> 
> David


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I like the sound of a frog farm!


I think we all like that sound! The current "farms" are not really farms though. A proper farm with proper site collection info would be tremendous for the hobby.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

There is only one "farm" in Panama, and you're right. People are doing it the right way in other countries, however. Don't forget that. Several operations in CR right now working with pums and others. 



IEatBugs said:


> I think we all like that sound! The current "farms" are not really farms though. A proper farm with proper site collection info would be tremendous for the hobby.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> There is only one "farm" in Panama, and you're right. People are doing it the right way in other countries, however. Don't forget that. Several operations in CR right now working with pums and others.


For sure your right about that. We can hope for these reputable facilities for Panama.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

It sure does! Don't quote me on this but If I recall rite when speaking with Marcus he was talking about Costa Rica. Will see what the future holds for are friend Marcus. I'm sure it will be positive and wish him safe travels. 



Blue_Pumilio said:


> I like the sound of a frog farm!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'm suprised he hasnt made any formal announcements, etc. Even if he continues small scale, we are losign a valuable asset to our hobby. Realistically, we may see the prices of CB pumilio offspring and previously acclimated WC adults jump because of this.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I am not so sure about that. There are a good number of hobbyists who are now producing CB pumilio. Quality CB are always more expensive anyhow. Look at all the frogs Strictly is bringing in. They are still going out in masses and many others are getting these frogs and quarantining and treating them just as Marcus has in the past. Instead of people waiting to get those quarantined and treated frogs from Marcus they are now doing it themselves. Which in turn drives the price of them down, unless you start to lose animals.


----------

